# Connecting Poly To Sprinkler Spikes?



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

Trying to get a temporary above ground setup using prs40 bodies and mp nozzles. Rather than daisy chaining the sprinklers with garden hose, I was thinking about using poly instead. However the spikes have garden hose fittings on them. Ideally there would be a 3/4 or 1" barbed to female or male garden hose fitting to connect to the poly. Has anybody dealt with this before?

Thx


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why not go poly to funny pipe to the head (no spike)? Then use the spike or wood stick tied to the head just to keep it straight?


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

g-man said:


> Why not go poly to funny pipe to the head (no spike)? Then use the spike or wood stick tied to the head just to keep it straight?


Thanks @g-man I might end up going that direction, or even forget about the poly all together and just get a few sections of pvc to screw the bodies into.

I did end up finding some poly to FHT/MHT fittings on dripdepot. Of course I found them after I placed my order yesterday :evil:

Question: Do you think I could run 4 MP 1000 nozzles in 180 degree configuration (.42 GPM x 4=1.68 GPM) off a single connection? I have 60 psi at the hose bib and bucket test was slightly over 5 GPM? Would using 3/4" poly vs 1" to daisy chain the PRS40s together make any difference in this situation?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm highly confident that will work at 3/4. You can likely do more. Keep it below 4gpm.

Menards has a lot of these fittings.


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

@g-man thanks I just realized that even if I do poly without spikes, I still need to be able to connect a garden hose to the poly. I don't have a Menards around me and Home Depot/Lowe's is sparse for irrigation supplies in this area. Are there any ways to do the connection with locally available fittings?


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

I guess I could attach a 3/4" barb fitting at the beginning of the poly, and then use a 3/4" FHT x FIP fitting to connect my garden hose. Would this work?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Genova-3-4-in-Dia-Insert-Male-Adapter/3455128
https://www.lowes.com/pd/B-K-3-4-in-Threaded-Female-Hose-x-FIP-Adapter-Fitting/1000504845


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant find it searching online, but Lowes has a connector to go from garden hose to FIP in the irrigation section.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Found it:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Apollo-3-4-in-PVC-Drip-Irrigation-Male-Adapter/50030702


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm running MP 1000's on top of spikes that are daisy chained with 3/4 poly drip hose. This is a semi-permanent set up in a hillside flower bed that we are landscaping. I'm running of 4 MP 1000's (180) on spikes and plus two MP 3500's (90) in-ground in the same zone. Works great.


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

gorgedude said:


> I'm running MP 1000's on top of spikes that are daisy chained with 3/4 poly drip hose. This is a semi-permanent set up in a hillside flower bed that we are landscaping. I'm running of 4 MP 1000's (180) on spikes and plus two MP 3500's (90) in-ground in the same zone. Works great.


Thanks @gorgedude that gives me confidence that this setup will work


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

I just reseeded and am running 2 90s and 1 180 mp3000 on 40 psi regulated bodies connected using 3/4 inch poly pipe and it seems to be working fine.

I think what your planning should work fine.


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

Apapknarf said:


> I just reseeded and am running 2 90s and 1 180 mp3000 on 40 psi regulated bodies connected using 3/4 inch poly pipe and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> I think what your planning should work fine.


Thanks. I'm in the Pittsburgh area as well. @Apapknarf what hose timer are you using and are you running the 3/4 poly from the timer to the sprinklers? Or you feeding the first sprinkler with a garden hose? What is your GPM and PSI at the hose bib if you don't mind?

I just overseeded on Saturday. I'm mostly setup using @g-man recommendation of 3/4" poly and this setup works fairly well for feeding the 4 MP1000s. I'm using a 5/8" garden hose to feed these. I picked up the 3/4" brass female garden hose x female to convert the 3/4" poly male barbed fitting to connect the hose. This setup works great for the strip of grass on the side of the house. I used some leftover rebar and just zip tied the bodies to steady them.

I also have a single MP3000 sitting on a spike base in a 360 degree configuration. It's being fed by a 5/8" garden hose (two actually - 100' total). The throw on this seems to be a bit disappointing, maybe 20' at best? I'm wondering if it's due to the 5/8" hoses? What's interesting is I have a cheap gilmour oscillating sprinkler connected to the same hose timer (Orbit 4-port) through one 50' hose and it seems to cover more sqft than the MP3000. I was a little surprised in that I figured any non regulated impact or oscillating sprinkler would not be as efficient as an MP3000 on a regulated 40 PSI body. Any tips for this one? Would running poly from the timer to the sprinkler make any difference?


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

So my setup is using a 4 port melnor timer. I got it a few years ago at lowes but never hooked it up - I want to say it was around $50.00 or so. From the hose bib I'm getting 60 PSI (I have a pressure regulator immediately after my meter - from the street I get too much pressure) and about 6GPM. My water meter is 3/4 but the entire house is plumbed in 1/2 copper so I think the 6GPM according to everything I have read sounds right.

I'm running 50 feet of hose to the timer and then from the timer I have another 50 foot hose to the poly pipe. To connect the hose to the poly pipe I'm using a quick connect and then a 3/4 PVC barbed insert female hose adapter (https://www.supplyhouse.com/Spears-1435-007FHT-3-4-PVC-Barbed-Insert-Female-Hose-Adapter-Female-Hose-x-Insert). From there I have about 5 feet to my first T which then goes to 1/2 funny pipe into the sprinkler body. Each sprinkler is 25 feet from each other so in total I have about 55 feet of poly pipe and 100 feet of hose. I have another zone also setup, but that is just one sprinkler on a spike. I posted some pictures of everything so you can see exactly what I'm using. The one thing I would look into is different hoses. When I was first using some cheap hoses I noticed I didn't get enough pressure to run more than 1 sprinkler at a time. With my current setup on zone 1 I'm getting the full 30 feet on all but the last sprinkler in zone 1. The last sprinkler is only going about 25 feet but thats fine for me for right now.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gino71 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks @Apapknarf your setup is not too much different than mine. I have an orbit 4 port timer but the melnor is probably better - less restrictive on flow. For two zones, I'm using the 3/4 poly and just putting the sprinkler right on the tee without funny pipe. The mp3000 I was having the issue was on a spike with about 100' of hose running to it.

You're probably right about the hoses being the problem. It also could be a combo of the the timer and the hoses. In hindsight I would probably do multiple mp2000s for this area than try to get by with a single mp3000.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

No problem I'm just glad I finally got the help somebody versus asking for help. Definitely play around with the hose is if you have any extras I initially was using one of those hoses that shrinks and I just wasn't getting enough pressure through it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just to test, can you run the mp3000 without the 100ft of hose?


----------



## gandio420 (Sep 15, 2021)

@Apapknarf i am trying to do the same thing with 1/2 poly tubing. you think it's better to go for 3/4 ? Digging ure wood spike idea.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Haha it wasn't a pretty setup, but it worked for the overseed. I would go at least 3/4. 1/2 seems like there wouldn't be enough volume to push that many heads. Now 1 head, I'm thinking 1/2 would be fine.


----------



## gandio420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Apapknarf said:


> Haha it wasn't a pretty setup, but it worked for the overseed. I would go at least 3/4. 1/2 seems like there wouldn't be enough volume to push that many heads. Now 1 head, I'm thinking 1/2 would be fine.


I can only find poly coil 3/4 or drip ones. Any specific one u guys used?


----------

